# Hello from Norway



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! 
I'm Heidi, 15 years old girl from Rosendal in Norway. I have my own pony, Guro. She is a 10 years old "nordlandshest/lyngshest". I've translated that to english, so it should be: Northland horse / heather horse. 

Guro is about 135 - 140 cm. Just a lovely mare


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Heidi! Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww Guro is soo cute! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the HF Heidi!


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun! It's a great forum-the best.


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

